# heavy cramping and bleeding at 5 weeks - help?



## ella6767

hello all, this is my first post here.
I am not 100% sure of my dates but I am approx 5 weeks.
I had 2 strong positive pregnancy tests 4 days ago.
ive had constant but not too heavy cramping all day, and a few hours ago I noticed some watery pink blood when I went to the loo, and since then it has become dark red and thick. it seems darker than my normal period but still red so I'm incredibly frightened. (sorry if tmi). I called the doctor a few moments ago and was told to go to casualty if I start bleeding heavily, right now it's about as heavy as a period. have I lost my baby? my partner seems to be uncontactable (today of all days!!) and the doctor brushed me off on the phone. 
I have no idea what is happening to me or what to do next and i feel so alone. if anyone can offer any advice or experience I'd be so grateful.
thank you for reading


----------



## kikika

hey hun just go through to a&e hun they might get you scanned. im so sorry to say but i think you could me loosing your baby. it might not happen straight away hun i had bleeding weeks b4 i passed everything but you do need a scan to find out what is happening. gl hun and keep us updated on how you are xx


----------



## Hvk

Go to a and e, over exaggerate if needs be. If your in the UK they wont scan unless your in pain. x


----------



## ella6767

thank you both for replying. I have resigned myself to the fact that I'm losing it :( I have no idea what happens now, this is my first pregnancy and first loss.
will it not be too early to see anything on a scan?


----------



## kikika

they will be able to see the gestation sac hun and if your miscarrying there will be signs of a bleed hun. if you dont go a&e hun please make sure you get scanned once you think its over i say this cause i miscarried 7 weeks ago but was still getting positive tests, when i got scanned last week the gestation sac is still there looks like ill need a d&c


----------



## ella6767

I couldn't face going to a&e just yet :(
I've had no cramping today but steady bleeding, if I didn't know I was pregnant I would think it was a period. I'm going to wait it out. I took a test today and it was positive but incredibly faint, I don't know what that means, I guess my hormones are still settling? I don't know.

I'm so sorry about your miscarriage... how awful :( hugs to you and I hope you feel okay once it's all over with.


----------



## Taurus8484

ella6767 said:


> I couldn't face going to a&e just yet :(
> I've had no cramping today but steady bleeding, if I didn't know I was pregnant I would think it was a period. I'm going to wait it out. I took a test today and it was positive but incredibly faint, I don't know what that means, I guess my hormones are still settling? I don't know.
> 
> I'm so sorry about your miscarriage... how awful :( hugs to you and I hope you feel okay once it's all over with.


I went through the same thing a month ago. Was 5 weeks and start pinkish at first and less than a half an hour later, bright red and heavier than normal would be at the time of AF. 

Sorry to say but seems like are having a miscarriage. It will take a few days for your HCG levels to drop back to normal and you will more than likely ovulate later this month as well.

Sorry again for your loss :hugs:


----------



## ella6767

thank you, I'm sorry to hear you went through the same thing too :( hugs

the bleeding has stopped today and tests are still coming out positive which is making it so hard to accept its gone. i need to stop testing! it's all a bit of a head wreck isnt it :( I will be making another phone call to the doctor today.

I won't be trying again for a few months after this but good to know I would ovulate again so soon, I have heard of people getting pregnant before their next period even comes but I don't think I could handle that.


----------



## PinkCupcake

ella6767 said:


> hello all, this is my first post here.
> I am not 100% sure of my dates but I am approx 5 weeks.
> I had 2 strong positive pregnancy tests 4 days ago.
> ive had constant but not too heavy cramping all day, and a few hours ago I noticed some watery pink blood when I went to the loo, and since then it has become dark red and thick. it seems darker than my normal period but still red so I'm incredibly frightened. (sorry if tmi). I called the doctor a few moments ago and was told to go to casualty if I start bleeding heavily, right now it's about as heavy as a period. have I lost my baby? my partner seems to be uncontactable (today of all days!!) and the doctor brushed me off on the phone.
> I have no idea what is happening to me or what to do next and i feel so alone. if anyone can offer any advice or experience I'd be so grateful.
> thank you for reading

Go to the hospital, they can't refuse to see you and should check you out. My baby died at 8 weeks and i bled from about 5 weeks to when my baby died, but it was never heavy just pink CM- yet my baby still died and i didn't even bleed heavily. Some people will literally pee blood and their baby is sometimes fine and unharmed, i'm keeping my fingers crossed this is the same in your case! xxx


----------

